# Nail stamping! HELP!?!?!



## spittingpink (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok, so I bought this set recently - 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005GLJ5EU/ref=oss_product

Konad Nail Art Mini Set Polish, Stamper, &amp; Scraper + Image Plate M03 Cute Bows + Free A-Viva Nail File





It turned up and I was all excited to play! I painted on the varnish included, quickly scraped off the excess as instructed and then used the stamper, but nothing came off! after several attempts I only got half a stamp at best and got while nail varnish everywhere! help!?!? what am I doing wrong??


----------



## jeanarick (Sep 14, 2011)

You do have to move fairly quickly with stamping process.  If you leave the polish on the plate too long before you transfer onto the stamper, sometimes you don't get the whole image.  Keep practicing, it does get easier.  To avoid frustration, try stamping onto paper or nail wheels until you get the hang of it.


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooo...good idea to practice on something other than my nails!

Dont know how I could do it any faster but will keep trying!


----------



## qhuethee (Sep 18, 2011)

make sure that you also scrape it the correct direction. when I started, I watched the video and quickly began without realizing that I did not scrape in the right direction.  I was really upset because I only got half of the image. You must face the scraper down to a 45 degree angel with the plastic piece facing you, and then scrape down towards you. Hope this helps.


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe you are trying to scrape off too much?  I was scraping to get the plate CLEAN but end up with nothing on the stamper.  I found that if I scrape once and still have some polish left behind, I was able to get a clear stamp.


----------



## beautybesties (Sep 19, 2011)

It also helps to use a nail file on top of the stamper first.  Roughing up the smooth surface of it helps grab the nail polish better.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh yah!  This helped me out big time too!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It also helps to use a nail file on top of the stamper first.  Roughing up the smooth surface of it helps grab the nail polish better.


----------



## Sidrah Be (Sep 21, 2011)

Im obsessed with nail stamping lately!

***mod edited


----------



## Tyari (Sep 24, 2011)

I just got into stamping myself and I will say its a lot of trial and error, but you'll get it. Keep going at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lauren Ball (Sep 24, 2011)

I did not use the Konad nail polish, I used a cheap mini bottle from Sally beauty supply and it worked the first time.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Sep 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Lauren Ball* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not use the Konad nail polish, I used a cheap mini bottle from Sally beauty supply and it worked the first time.


Same here. I also use sinfulcolors to stamp.


----------



## Annelle (Sep 25, 2011)

What helped me out also is being very gentle with the scraping.  When I first tried to scrape, I was trying to make sure I'd scrape the plate clean so absolutely no polish would be outside the pattern. But I learned you can just barely touch the plate while you scrape, and it still turns out fairly clean usually.  You can always check to see if it's too messy on the stamper before planting it on your finger, just in case, too.


----------



## moriesnailart (Sep 26, 2011)

What I do to get the full image from really stubborn plates in to roll the stamper on the plate instead of just press it down and then up. I don't know if you get me, but just use the same motion you do when stamping the design in your nails. Hope it helps

Just wanted to add a visual aid


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 18, 2011)

It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. I love Konad stamps


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 18, 2011)

My friend and I have also had some trouble with it, though we're getting ::slightly:: better (though not much LOL)  

Thanks for the video moriesnailart!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Oct 19, 2011)

Also, the plates come with a clear plastic film on top. Make sure you peeled this off before stamping.


----------

